# Beyonce, Rihanna, Kelly Clarkson video e-mails carry Trojan



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Sophos, a world leader in IT security and control, has warned internet users about the latest disguise being used by malware authors in their attempt to infect people's PCs: an email claiming to point to music videos of popstars like Beyonce Knowles, Kelly Clarkson and Rihanna.

Experts at SophosLabs™ have proactively protected customers against the latest wave of malicious emails which pretend to be links to new music videos of an assortment of popstars, but are in fact designed to install a Trojan horse. 


http://www.sophos.com/pressoffice/news/articles/2007/08/beyonce-video.html?_log_from=rss


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

It all comes back to the warnings we keep giving. Don't open any links from emails unless you know where they come from. When will people learn?


----------



## Adam_30457 (Jul 11, 2007)

JohnthePilot said:


> When will people learn?


Never:grin:Remember, we are humans


----------

